
Gene Editing in Embryos Not Safe or Effective for Clinical Use Yet, Report Says - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/gene-editing-embryos-should-be-only-for-disease-prevention-report-says-11599145913
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/hVIIT](https://archive.vn/hVIIT)

>Commission charts narrow path for editing human embryos
[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/09/commission-charts-
na...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/09/commission-charts-narrow-path-
editing-human-embryos#)

